# Help please!!!! Sizing of micklem bridles <confused>



## Vickijay (4 May 2012)

Im going to try a micklem bridle for my mare and I'm confused about which size to get.

She is tall but she has a delicate face and wears a cob sized bridle towards the top of the holes. Her nose is quite small, I recently had to punch about 6 holes in her new grackle noseband to make it small enough.

I though she would be small horse/cob and just rang up to order it. The chap said that they come up small and I should have standard horse size.

Is this the case? What size do you have compared to your horses normal bridle size?!

If I get standard horse is it hole punchable to make it fit?!

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## Thistle (4 May 2012)

I have a standard horse size on a horse who normally wears a full size bridle one hole down from the top.


----------



## millitiger (4 May 2012)

Standard horse fits my 18hh boy.

In normal bridles, he wears standard full size on holes about 1/2 way down.


----------



## stimpy (4 May 2012)

I tried a micklem for one of mine and I couldn't get one to fit.  I think they are suited to the long thin head but not a short wide head.

I tried a standrad horse on my gelding who is usually cob sized length, eg cheeks, but full sized width, eg browband, and it was hopeless.  I couldn't get the noseband high enough up his face and the throat strap wouldn't even do up.

If you are buying mail order I would make sure you can exchange/refund as the sizing seems most peculiar!


----------



## KatB (4 May 2012)

thistle, have you seen a positive effect using one?


----------



## quirky (4 May 2012)

I have a pony with a full size normal bridle.
I went for the small horse and had to change it for  the next one up.

Just to say,  they are more than helpful if you need to change it, they send a returns label so it costs you nothing.

I got mine from rideaway.


----------



## Vickijay (4 May 2012)

Hmmm so it sounds like I should have small horse/cob sized as a full size bridle would swamp her so presumably the standard sized micklem would too.

Yeah success stories would be good too!!

Also can you ride in the competition version as a bitless bridle?


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 May 2012)

Standard on my 16hh Tb. 
Dressage marks went up 2- 3%. She's very fussy in the mouth and liked to get her Tongue over the bit so rode her in a drop which I didn't particularly like. Instructor liked her in the micklem - I used a hanging cheek NS. I have been hacking her out in it bitless and on the softest fitting so similar to riding in a headcollar, she's very lazy though which is great as if I feel she's moving on a bit to fast I just say steady and she goes straight back to walk. We were on rehab work so only walk and trot haven't cantered out but wouldn't hesitate if allowed.


----------



## sonjafoers (4 May 2012)

I was talking to my instructor on wednesday about this - he thinks one may help my horse who is very sensitive and head shakes when stressed/upset.

She is 7/8ths TB with quite a fine head, usually wears a cob size bridle and uses holes close to the top ( so the 'smaller' holes if you see what I mean ). He says I will need to buy small horse size as the standard horse would be far too big for her.

Am off to search the web now for one


----------



## jcoombs (4 May 2012)

my 16.2hh has one in horse size and I find it quite small, still fits but doesn't go to top hole like all her other full bridles do 

I swear by mine, since I got it she's been so much better to school and jump


----------



## quirky (4 May 2012)

You don't have all the bitless combinations with the competition bridle. I think you can only have the mildest option, you don't get all the extra bits.

I ride mine bitless, due to teeth problems. Very pleased with it, it is an attractive bridle. Mare also likes it, we changed from a hackamore.


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 May 2012)

Quirky - I got the bits and peices included for the 'medium' strength bitless but not the straps for the severest fitting. I got mine from eBay brand new from a Saddlery but no instructions so got info from here and micklem website.


----------



## Vickijay (4 May 2012)

Ok so I think standard horse is what I need.... Hopefully!!!


----------



## Thistle (4 May 2012)

KatB said:



			thistle, have you seen a positive effect using one?
		
Click to expand...

Kat, def, Floss really likes it, sge is best using the bit clips though and they aren't dressage legal


----------



## philamena (5 May 2012)

I have my 16.2 warmblood in a standard horse size. The dimensions are a bit funny - she's a couple of holes from the top on the cheekpieces so it's spot on for length... but I had to punch an extra hole in the throat lash to get around her fat cheeks 

The leather does stretch though, so I now don't have to use the extra hole I punched. Worth remembering if you're choosing between having one on the big side that you need on tightest holes, or having one on the smaller side that you need on the lower holes. 

Definitely made a difference for her - she was quite tense and fidgetty in the head and she's a lot more relaxed and comfortable in it. As soon as I swapped to it we stopped getting comments about inconsistent contact in our dressages tests. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## LadyRascasse (6 May 2012)

Mare in a cob bridle, small nose is in a small horse micklem and it fits well


----------

